# New JD 4320 pic



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Taken at the Missouri State Fair. The fuel fill door is almost right on top of the dashboard! 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/7.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That helps to keep those biceps in shape for the girls!   It is a royal PIA to refuel with fuel cans but not bad with a pump and hose.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I use six gallon cans and find that the hard part isn't lifting them but pouring the fuel without spilling it everywhere. A BIG funnel helps a lot. I have a funnel that is about 8-9" in diameter that works wonders.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GreenMtnMan _
> *I use six gallon cans and find that the hard part isn't lifting them but pouring the fuel without spilling it everywhere. A BIG funnel helps a lot. I have a funnel that is about 8-9" in diameter that works wonders. *


Use a 5 gallon can and a big funnel myself. It's easier for me to stand of the step through platform and pour fuel from there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is how I refueled my 4410 until I got the pump, hose, and nozzle.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:homereat: Ummmmmmmmmm pretty!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow that is a real nice looking machine... 4wd? just weondering why the AG's in the front... looks great..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How much is something like that? $25K?

Andy


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

$25,2 is list Andy. I was quoted by the dealer $1500 off list was best they would do.

SJ yes it is 4wd.

As for fueling my 4410 I use 5 gallon cans with only 4 gallons in them. This leaves enough room in the can to tilt without spilling so no need for a funnel. When the tractor is showing empty it only takes 2 cans to fill.

I would love to have a 55 gallon drum with pump but can't transport is easily on and off the truck.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good guess then! 

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

How many HP is that? What is a good JD in the 30-50HP range? 
And used/new pricing?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> I would love to have a 55 gallon drum with pump but can't transport is easily on and off the truck. [/B]


can't you have cenex or some other gas company deliver it?
Ryan


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The gas companies around here want a 250 gallon minimum ordrer or $0.50 more a gallon.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *As for fueling my 4410 I use 5 gallon cans with only 4 gallons in them. This leaves enough room in the can to tilt without spilling so no need for a funnel. When the tractor is showing empty it only takes 2 cans to fill.
> 
> I would love to have a 55 gallon drum with pump but can't transport is easily on and off the truck. *



PS, the 55 gallon drum is not bad to move around if you have a trailer. You don't have to lift it so high. Just roll the drum to the end of the trailer and use your FEL to lower it to the ground. Be sure the strap or secure it to the bucket good. Look in the Yellow Pages under petroleum distributor or oil distributor and call them and ask if you can bring a container in and fill it. I found a Shell oil distributor and fill up my tanks there. I had to fill out some paper work to get the tax exemption. Now I can take my empty tanks and fill them as I need them. I just bought a 150 gallons from my friend Jim who is going to Iraq. He had about 225 gallons to get rid of. Be sure to add some Stabil, a fuel anti-microbiocidal, and a good fuel additive such as Deere, Power Service, or Stanadyne to the tank before you fuel it up. Once I had the full barrel set on the ground with the FEL; I strapped the drum to a hand truck and put it away. In order to have most fuel distributors deliver fuel to you; us must order at least 250 gallons but then many will also bring you a tank to put the fuel in.


----------

